# Motorcycles,  do you ride?



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Just curious if any of you brother's ride?

If you do, what do you ride?


So my daughter has been on my ass to get some new equipment. I went ape shit and got new riding gear. I picked up a new jacket, gloves and helmet. The helmet is the shinning star...* the Shoei X12. I'm not a fan of helmets to start, but GD! This thing is awesome. It fits like it was made for me and is smooth at high speed...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't ride but I wanna lol. Ill be getting a bike next year most likely. Still looking at what kind and size. Any advice there?

I love the helmet. Looks sick. Does the blacked out visor make it a bitch at night tho?


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 22, 2014)

My mom, I mean my wife won't let me have one.  Had a trail bike in high school, but that's it


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

I forgot to ask but does your state have helmet laws? You're not a fan of helmets?...can I ask why???


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah mate i love riding and bikes in general
i went all out on my helmet considering my head is kinda important to protect. i got a Bell roland sands design in carbon.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you had bikes in the past? You cruise,  go fast...what your thing? 

It literally can be changed in seconds. I have the clear also 



Maintenance Man said:


> I don't ride but I wanna lol. Ill
> be getting a bike next year most likely. Still looking at what kind and size. Any advice there?
> 
> I love the helmet. Looks sick. Does the blacked out visor make it a bitch at night tho?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2014)

Just sold my 08 r6. Never had time to ride it with the kids. But I do miss it.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

Ive never had a bike before but Ive ridden some but not a sport bike which is what I want. Oh Im a go fast guy lol. Not while learning but eventually. 

Thats my kinda helmet too. Just all black. Im not too much into decals on the gear or the bike


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just sold my 08 r6. Never had time to ride it with the kids. But I do miss it.



R6 and R1 look nice. would you guys say a 600 would be an ok bike to start on? Id rather not get bored on a 250 after 6-12 months ya know?


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

No, helmets are not required here. I really don't like them for the typical reasons. Sweaty head, uncomfortable typical old man grips. Don't get me wrong when I go fast I wear them but around town I usually didn't.  
I dropped my bike about 2 months ago and wasn't wearing one. My daughter really tripped out on me and made me promise to wear one all the time.



Maintenance Man said:


> I forgot to ask but does your state have helmet laws? You're not a fan of helmets?...can I ask why???


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a Harley and an
X12 like this https://www.google.com/search?q=sho...I_aoATvtIDIBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=320&bih=444


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Was it expensive? 



bvs said:


> yeah mate i love riding and bikes in general
> i went all out on my helmet considering my head is kinda important to protect. i got a Bell roland sands design in carbon.
> View attachment 1557


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Most guys start with a 600. Unless you weigh 225+ I'm gonna say any decent 600 is going to be more than adequate.





Maintenance Man said:


> Ive never had a bike before but Ive ridden some but not a sport bike which is what I want. Oh Im a go fast guy lol. Not while learning but eventually.
> 
> Thats my kinda helmet too. Just all black. Im not too much into decals on the gear or the bike


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn Worm. You got good taste. Your stock just went up


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

grind4it said:


> No, helmets are not required here. I really don't like them for the typical reasons. Sweaty head, uncomfortable typical old man grips. Don't get me wrong when I go fast I wear them but around town I usually didn't.
> I dropped my bike about 2 months ago and wasn't wearing one. My daughter really tripped out on me and made me promise to wear one all the time.



My daughter likes to black male me for stuff. If she doesn't like something I'm doing, she says shes not coming to the gym with me anymore  Ok she wins lol

I dont look forward to the sweaty head part. My head sweats like crazy...how do you guys keep your helmet from not being all funky?


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Was it expensive?



about 800 so fairly expensive but not as much as some others


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Most guys start with a 600. Unless you weigh 225+ I'm gonna say any decent 600 is going to be more than and quit.



Ya Im a 225 guy lol. Thinking of something like a CBR600RR or the GSXR600


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> R6 and R1 look nice. would you guys say a 600 would be an ok bike to start on? Id rather not get bored on a 250 after 6-12 months ya know?



imo a 600 is more than enough especially if it is a supersport. it will save you a nice chunk on insurance also


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

bvs said:


> about 800 so fairly expensive but not as much as some others



Damn...Thats a bad ass cycle/blast. Yes its sick to think of value in terms of steroids lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

bvs said:


> imo a 600 is more than enough especially if it is a supersport. it will save you a nice chunk on insurance also



Ins was gonna be a factor too. Does a 750 differ much from a 600? Whats the general cutoff for cheaper ins?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> R6 and R1 look nice. would you guys say a 600 would be an ok bike to start on? Id rather not get bored on a 250 after 6-12 months ya know?


Not too many people can ride a 600 to its full potential. It's plenty of bike for anyone unless your a huge dude like 280lbs. My brother had the same bike and he's 6 foot 1 about 250 260 and he had no issues with it at all.


----------



## Azog (Sep 22, 2014)

I had an 06 R6. Loved that thing to bits. Unlike most guys, I always wore as much gear as possible. Full leathers head to toe when out on rides (high boots, long gloves, spine protector the whole 9), but would switch the leather pants for jeans when riding to friends, dinner, school, work, etc. I sold the bike once I started to really further my riding skills...why? Cause when I was new and scared of the thing, I was super cautious. Once I got some skills, blasting through long sweeping corners at triple digits while rubbing through the leather on my pants made me realize how retarded and dangerous I was on that thing. I constantly fight the urge to get another! I figure once I am a bit older and less stupid, reckless (hopefully lol) I will get back on a bike. Probably something a little less crazy than a supersport.

As for a 600cc as a first bike, it is honestly way too much bike for most people in nearly every streetable situation. These sorts of bikes are really not meant for street riding. That said...they are ****ing awesome!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Not too many people can ride a 600 to its full potential. It's plenty of bike for anyone unless your a huge dude like 280lbs. My brother had the same bike and he's 6 foot 1 about 250 260 and he had no issues with it at all.



Ok. Its been the general consensus as what to start with. Ive asked a lot of people and 600 seems to be the mark. 

What kind of bike you ride Grind and Bvs?


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ins was gonna be a factor too. Does a 750 differ much from a 600? Whats the general cutoff for cheaper ins?



im not sure if there is a cutoff and im sure it will be different depending on where you live. like others have said most people wont ride a 600 even close to its full potential so there is not much point going over that imo.



Maintenance Man said:


> Damn...Thats a bad ass cycle/blast. Yes its sick to think of value in terms of steroids lol



HA! i wish! you americans are so lucky with your cheap products



Maintenance Man said:


> Ok. Its been the general consensus as what to start with. Ive asked a lot of people and 600 seems to be the mark.
> 
> What kind of bike you ride Grind and Bvs?



i ride a KTM Duke 390. its on the limit of the power to weight laws for the first year of having a bike lisence over here. gonna get a cbr600rr once my year is over.


----------



## shenky (Sep 22, 2014)

I ride a Kawasaki Vulcan 750


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 22, 2014)

Sold my Road King while my wife was pregnant with my oldest daughter. 
Yep slow cruiser guy here. My wife and I always went together I always had respect for the guys going slow with a really hot chick on the back. 

I decided to sell it cuz you know as well as I do that the accident usually isn't your fault and I just couldn't put both of us at risk. If I can't control the situation I'm not riding.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 22, 2014)

I started with a 85 Ninja when I was 17 in the mid 90s. Same bike maverick had in top gun. Good first bike because I was able to dump it a few times without caring much, and keep riding it. Then, right after I got out of high school, I was arguing with my girlfriend at the time and she backed over it.....that was the end of that bike and relationship.

Then I got a 96 GSXR 750 around 2000. Bike was mint, and I rode it like an animal. I eventually wrecked it doing 70 wearing a wifebeater and shorts. I got torn the fuk up. Covered in road rash. The worst was that I dumped it showing off in front of a party, so all my boys were drunk and laughing at me while I was writhing around in my own blood, and most of the girls thought I was gonna die in the street. Needless to say, I got no ass that night.

I went a few years without a bike, and then became a man and got a 2000 softail standard around 2004. I bobbed the bike and it was mint! I cruised around on that for a few years, then had kid #1. Riding time went way down, but I kept the bike. Then the recession came. Then wife got knocked up with kid #2. Had to sell the bike. Sad day. Some day, I'll get another.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a 00' Suzuki TL1000R. Fastest bike I've ever had. Not top end but all torque. Don't get me wrong it probably topped out at 160-170 mph. But from 0-100 it was unbeatable.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok. Its been the general consensus as what to start with. Ive asked a lot of people and 600 seems to be the mark.
> 
> What kind of bike you ride Grind and Bvs?


My first sport bike was a gpz1000 I got it in like 1988, I'm currently riding a ZX9R it's an old school beast. I'm getting ready to add another to my toy collection. . More than likely a ZX10R


----------



## mickems (Sep 22, 2014)

I ride a 06 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1559

	

		
			
		

		
	
Honda vtx1300. I use the ps inc. cra90 low profile beanie. wouldn't use it but it's the law here.


----------



## mickems (Sep 22, 2014)

View attachment 1560

	

		
			
		

		
	
 there's my girl.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

The helmet interiors can be removed and washed. It's really easy.



Maintenance Man said:


> My daughter likes to black male me for stuff. If she doesn't like something I'm doing, she says shes not coming to the gym with me anymore  Ok she wins lol
> 
> I dont look forward to the sweaty head part. My head sweats like crazy...how do you guys keep your helmet from not being all funky?


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

The insurance is cheap. I pay less than $100 a year. There are insurance companies that specialize in motorcycles they are a lot cheaper because they know most people don't rack up a bunch of miles



Maintenance Man said:


> Ins was gonna be a factor too. Does a 750 differ much from a 600? Whats the general cutoff for cheaper ins?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 22, 2014)

How did I miss this thread?

I have a 2012 CBR1000RR and a 2009 Yamaha Raider.  It's really cool to have both worlds so to speak, if I want crazy fast I jump on the Honda, if I'm putting some miles on then I get on the Raider.  I put about 200+ miles on the Raider yesterday and got sunburned as **** lol.

As for a first bike, most any 600 is fine as long as it not an SV or something.  My first bike  was a '96 Honda CBR 600 F3 Miguel Duhamel edition, Smokin' Joe.  Those bikes are well balanced, light, and a great platform for riders of any skill level.  I prefer the power of the 1000 at this point, but I've also been on two wheels for about as long as some of you have been alive.

A friend of mine bought his first bike last year, a Suzuki GSXR 1000.  He is scared to death of that thing, and rightly so....he doesn't know how to handle it.  Had he bought a 600 he would be a much better rider by now as the mistakes you make with the throttle of a 600 are usually less dire and the bike is more forgiving.  There is nothing like riding a 600 and choking the shit out of that thing @ 14k rpm's through the corners.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't rode in a few years, but I have been itching and hinting to Mrs Alpha about getting back to it.  My last bike was a HD 883 set low with screaming eagle pipes.  Loved it.....  I have had 2 really close friends die in motorcycle accidents, so when my kids came along Mrs Alpha wanted me to play it smart, so I let go of the bike.  We just started talking about it again.  I will end up with another Harley if I decide to purchase again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 22, 2014)

I did something similar when my daughter was born, Alpha.  Right before she was born I sold my R1.  

Went five years without a bike and had finally had enough, I have to have my fix.


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 22, 2014)

I've had dirt bikes my whole life.  I ride a 1200 sportster around town and a kx 250 on the farm.  Really want a sport bike like an R1.  And a touring bike..


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 22, 2014)

http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/cotton2013/media/photo_zpsd66a6601.jpg.html

I had an 2001 GSXR 750 that I just sold and got me this new 2014 R1, got all kinds of carbon fiber on it, full exhaust and some bolt on stuff, been riding most my life.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/cotton2013/media/photo_zpsd66a6601.jpg.html
> 
> I had an 2001 GSXR 750 that I just sold and got me this new 2014 R1, got all kinds of carbon fiber on it, full exhaust and some bolt on stuff, been riding most my life.



Nice bike Cotton.  I'm impressed you don't have crash bars. You're a confident rider.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice bike cotton, the crossplane crank in those newer R1's has the sound of a pissed of chevy 350 to me, great sound.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 22, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Nice bike Cotton.  I'm impressed you don't have crash bars. You're a confident rider.



Thanks bro, They're hard to see but I do have whats called crash pads, its like a frame slider except they are smaller and more sleek located on the side of the engine, only protects in low speed & low siding the bike. I'm def. confident in the fact that I still owe Yamaha like $10,000 and only have liability insurance, living on the edge!


----------



## grind4it (Sep 22, 2014)

Lmfao! I love it. Yea, that's slick, I see em now. Nice bike.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 23, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Nice bike cotton, the crossplane crank in those newer R1's has the sound of a pissed of chevy 350 to me, great sound.



Thanks man, and you are damn right, I put on a Delkevic full exhaust with Cat+Delete and it sounds like a beast, a low rumble, reminiscent of a V-twin has V-twin like low end torque too. One of the coolest things I like about this model is the traction control & you can adjust it too, literally a life saver on the street and you better have it on because you just can't put the power to the ground unless you're on a track, so far I love this bike! Whats not to love about a 200 RWHP 450 lb sport bike.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 23, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Thanks man, and you are damn right, I put on a Delkevic full exhaust with Cat+Delete and it sounds like a beast, a low rumble, reminiscent of a V-twin has V-twin like low end torque too. One of the coolest things I like about this model is the traction control & you can adjust it too, literally a life saver on the street and you better have it on because you just can't put the power to the ground unless you're on a track, so far I love this bike! Whats not to love about a 200 RWHP 450 lb sport bike.


Oh wow, I had no idea the new R1's had that much power.  I know mine puts down around 150 to the tire and it's a beast.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 23, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea the new R1's had that much power.  I know mine puts down around 150 to the tire and it's a beast.



I didn't have it dyno-ed, but Yamaha claims 180RWHP stock, with the exhaust and a little more air along with having the ECU flashed taking off restrictive settings it really opens them up and re-maps the fuel to better suit the changed intake/exhaust those mods would easily give it an extra 20hp so it could be more or less depending, but I figure its got to be about 200hp to the wheel, its a beast too much for the street really. A track day is in order soon, put some nice warm race tires on there and get my knee to the ground.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 23, 2014)

I had an 05' R6.  fukk those things,  they're a death trap lol.  If I ever get another bike it will be something to kick back and cruise on.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 23, 2014)

grind4it said:


> My first sport bike was a gpz1000 I got it in like 1988, I'm currently riding a ZX9R it's an old school beast. I'm getting ready to add another to my toy collection. . More than likely a ZX10R
> 
> View attachment 1558



There is an all new redesigned 2015 R1  coming out that is supposed to be bad ass, 200bhp. As if the current R1's aren't  enough. Traded my 2007 R1  in last year for a 2012 CBR1000RR. But I'll most likely be trading that in for the 2015 R1 
Handling is better on my CBR than was on my R1  but I like the power better on the R1's.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 23, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> There is an all new redesigned 2015 R1  coming out that is supposed to be bad ass, 200bhp. As if the current R1's aren't  enough. Traded my 2007 R1  in last year for a 2012 CBR1000RR. But I'll most likely be trading that in for the 2015 R1
> Handling is better on my CBR than was on my R1  but I like the power better on the R1's.



I know what you mean. I had an older R1 and now have the same year cbr 1000 as you but for me it has plenty of power, I would rather smoke somebody in a curve than have a bike that can do power wheelies in fifth.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 23, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I know what you mean. I had an older R1 and now have the same year cbr 1000 as you but for me it has plenty of power, I would rather smoke somebody in a curve than have a bike that can do power wheelies in fifth.



You may get both from what I'm hearing about this new R1. I'm really looking forward to it coming out.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 23, 2014)

Any idea what the dry weight on that bike is?



JAXNY said:


> You may get both from what I'm hearing about this new R1. I'm really looking forward to it coming out.


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 23, 2014)

Grind all I can find is the curb weight at 454 which says it's heavier then usually on the 1000cc class. The 2014 R1


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 23, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Any idea what the dry weight on that bike is?


All of the specs aren't out yet. But its supposed to take after the R6 design and be a lot sleeker than the 2014 fatass model. Plus with the added HP it should be pretty amazing.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 23, 2014)

Used to have a Ninja 600. Loved the damn thing until it decided to nearly kill me haha. According to the wife, when I have grey hair i might have the maturity to own another one and not die


----------



## grind4it (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Billy. do you ride? Lol, ever time I see your handle I think of that song Carolina Drama....lol




Billy badass said:


> Grind all I can find is the curb weight at 454 which says it's heavier then usually on the 1000cc class. The 2014 R1


----------



## grind4it (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol...don't count on it. I've been going grey for years now and I still ride hard.



jSalud said:


> Used to have a Ninja 600. Loved the damn thing until it decided to nearly kill me haha. According to the wife, when I have grey hair i might have the maturity to own another one and not die


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a good song, just heard it last night.... Sums me up to a T lol .  If I owed one I would but I don't. Thanks for asking Grind


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 24, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I know what you mean. I had an older R1 and now have the same year cbr 1000 as you but for me it has plenty of power, I would rather smoke somebody in a curve than have a bike that can do power wheelies in fifth.



When I traded in my 2007 R1 it was a really tough decision between a new R1 and the CBR. I really wanted another R1, the power was, as I once read in a article at 10,500RPM " Nuclear ". I remember doing a power wheelie once at just over 100Mph. It was  a very fun bike to ride. But the CBR was much sleeker and felt much lighter even though only 15 pounds difference.
R1 Looks better also. I had both bikes side by side at the dealership trying to decide. In the end I went with the CBR the handling is laser precise but the power isn't as fun as the R1. Its still damn fast but just has a different feel. So I'm hoping Yamaha gets it right in 2015 which I'm pretty confident they will. It should be one hell of a bike.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 24, 2014)

What is your guys Max speed youve done on your bike?
Mine was just about 162Mph before I ran out of road and had to shut it down. Its hard to take your eyes off of the road and focus on your speedometer at that speed.
Can't say I've ever maxed that bike out.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 24, 2014)

I've been 165ish on this one, I don't honestly see much of a point in going any faster.  Nowadays it's rare that I get over 135 really, I live in the mountains and am always curve hunting in the 55-95mph range.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 24, 2014)

175+ 



10chr


----------



## gmoney66 (Sep 30, 2014)

I ride 05 R1 and we don't have to wear helmets all the time also although it's smart


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 30, 2014)

gmoney66 said:


> I ride 05 R1 and we don't have to wear helmets all the time also although it's smart



You can't get much past about 70mph with no helmet without your eyes watering so bad that you can't see. You definitely ain't hitting over a 100mph. Nice with no helmet for cruising bit different necessary for an R1


----------



## Ascastlat (Sep 30, 2014)

I had a 1978 honda cb400 back then. Sold it. Expensive hobby with my moddest salary... Get a hard enough time filling my car with premium gas lol.


----------



## Manski (Oct 5, 2014)

I ride. Got a 01 Harley Sportser 1200. Lots of custom Crome. I've had it for two years now. Talk bout getting some tail. I'm an older guy but with a decent body. Add a Harley and look out ! I've had girls 20 years younger then me throwing it at me !!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I rode my cbr and my cruiser today.....I hate to say it but I may be selling the cbr


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2014)

Shredded up some mud on the YZF today, just about crashed and burned. A little old for airing it out like I did today...whew!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 6, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Shredded up some mud on the YZF today, just about crashed and burned. A little old for airing it out like I did today...whew!!



Glad to hear you made it bud!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cholo style Softail Deluxe. 21" front wire wheel. 16" matching back. Lowered 2". 18" Carlini Gangster apes. A lot of other custom shit.


----------

